# SMS versenden mit Java



## Guest (3. Nov 2004)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem. ich muss ein Handy dazu kriegen, zu vordefinierten Zeiten SMSes zu versenden. Ist dies mittels eines JAVA Programms grundsätzlich möglich?

Gruß,
Kerstin


----------



## Sky (3. Nov 2004)

Baust Du einen Trojaner oder sowas?? ;-)


----------



## Grizzly (3. Nov 2004)

Prinzipiell ist das mit der Standard J2ME nicht möglich. Aber die Java Profile einiger Handy-Hersteller beinhalten vielleicht die von Dir gewünschte Funktion. Aber da musst Du mal in der API der entsprechenden Hersteller nachschauen. Das Problem dabei ist dann wahrscheinlich, dass Du keine einheitliche Anwendungen für verschiedene Modelle und schon gar nicht für verschiedene Hersteller schreiben können wirst.


----------

